Ask HN: What do you plan to learn in 2019? - gymshoes
======
gilgamesh3
I'm planning to learn the programming language R and read the book "Pandas
Cookbook Recipes for Scientific Computing", improve my skills in Emacs and
learn more english, because english it's not my primary language.

